

YouTube's IE6 support dies on March 13 - dmytton
http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=175292

======
jolie
Is Google trying to singlehandedly kill IE6? Interesting when you think about
the implications for Chrome... and the fact that an IE6 vulnerability allowed
for the China hack debacle.

------
dangrossman
You will still be able to watch videos in IE6 and other old browsers. It's
only other, new features of the site that won't be supported.

